# Pics from Mike and Michele's PRR overhead lines



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are some pics our overhead layout in our living room. Three of the four corners have a small group of cermiac xmas buildings. I am working on getting all the details put in and the buildings lighted before we get to the upcoming holiday season. We had started off wtih a HLW 4-4-0 and western cars. But with my wife being a Pennsylvania native and my love of PRR steam power, we switched to an Atlantic from Lionel and will hopefully have some short PRR passenger cars before the holidays. My garden line is under construction, will either be modeled after the local short line or may just become more PRR trackage. Need to get a couple of position light signals for the indoor and outdoor one. Enjoy the pics of the layout being built, the 4-4-0 testing things and the new E6 Atlantic on break in runs with a short freight consist. Mike and Michele T


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty spiffy. Whats with the tracks 'leaping off into space' in the first pic?


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

thinkert, look at picture 4


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

In Pic #4 Paint that support WHITE! It will not stick out to much. Or better yet make it out of clear plastic. Looks good.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Like the rock edging you are using. Later RJD


----------

